# Doom Doom! DOOM!!!



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

OK, the days are growing longer, the weather is warming up, and life is busting out all over. 

So what better time to end it all?

Ladies and gentlemen I present to you The End Of The World.

The Internet, YouTube in particular, is just full of end of the world videos of every conceivable sort. Here's your chance to darken your day, get your juices flowing, and sate even the most Doomerish appetite. Post links to your favorite end of the world videos and films!

I'm going to start the show with this:

*End Day*
_"END DAY" is by the BBC, its a run down of the five most likely Armageddon & Apocalypse scenarios to end the world. Uses a "Groundhog Day" theme of the same day repeating each with a different scenario You're going to love the second one. The individual scenarios are not neatly in each segment. The first one takes up all of the first and part of the second, then the second one starts and runs into the third and so on. _
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63P0Dsg6wRI[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjuo-IKCs3g[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVKKKEK9uCo[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utACkh-Aclk[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niApJHcFNjg[/ame]
Part Six - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1vKisefsuI[/ame]

More to come as I find them.

Have some you'd like to suggest? Feel free to post them!

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

*Nuclear War: A Guide To Armageddon Part*
_This British 1982 documentary looks at the effects of a one-megaton nuke detonating a mile above London's St Paul's Cathedral._
Part One - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t-RIog6XS4"]YouTube - Nuclear War: A Guide To Armageddon Part 1 of 3[/ame]
Part Two - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwetfsMzlK0"]YouTube - Nuclear War: A Guide To Armageddon Part 2 of 3[/ame]
Part Three - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qViJdZ52ohg"]YouTube - Nuclear War: A Guide To Armageddon Part 3 of 3[/ame]

Not quite so heavy handed on the propaganda as other nuke war "documentaries." Which is not to say it's not still propaganda. To be clear nearly EVERY nuke war film ever made has been in one direction or another. 

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

*The End, Nuclear War*
_The creator of this one has used bits and pieces from a number of different films and documentaries to tell his story. If you're a nuke war story collector you'll recognize where most of it came from. No words, but a good sound track._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i-7AxJb4OE[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I know several people who think we're in the End Times predicted in Revelations. It could be, but I've got peas to hoe and bunny poop to carry out to the manure pile. And lots of laundry to fold. It will have to wait until after that's all done.

Just a light joke, because I don't think anyone can predict THE END. People have been predicting it for thousands of years.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Yes they have. 

I have long come to suspect that when The End does come it's going to be a surprise and not what we were expecting.

Until then though it's hot outside so a little _light_ entertainment until it cools down a bit...

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

*Discovery's Ten Ways The World Will End*
_A discovery channel special discussing various ways the world may end.This one doesn't take itself too seriously, but there's some good stuff in it just the same._
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H_LNCjoyxA[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBP_5u7FOmA[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZiCsB8l0CU[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a8DEkv57dc[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFp0m8ihmzY[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

*Apophis 99942: The Killer Asteroid of 2036*
_Largely taken from other impact/tsunamis movies this is depicts scenarios that might take place on April 13, 2036. The asteroid will come very close to the Earth in 2029, but miss. That close encounter will trigger a collision in 2036 (very, very maybe)._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zazuzkO9nNk[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

_*Threads*_ was a television drama done in the UK in 1984. It's about nuclear attack on Sheffield (steel town) in England, and the effects of nuclear war on Europe. It wasn't that well done, but I found it quite disturbing in that British way of "this isn't too far out there, and could actually happen", unlike some North American movies of the same theme.

This is just part one -- I'll leave you folks to follow the 'thread' yourself if interested:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT96sgTwmvo[/ame]

BTW, my advice is to NOT watch this alone, when your spouse is a 12hour drive away, in the middle of the night, because you can't sleep. It doesn't help cure the sleeplessness


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

A.T. Hagan said:


> *Nuclear War: A Guide To Armageddon Part*
> _This British 1982 documentary looks at the effects of a one-megaton nuke detonating a mile above London's St Paul's Cathedral._
> Part One - YouTube - Nuclear War: A Guide To Armageddon Part 1 of 3
> Part Two - YouTube - Nuclear War: A Guide To Armageddon Part 2 of 3
> ...


Looks like they completely neglected to address the issue of nuclear winter. Maybe it hadn't been postulated yet in 1982. At any rate, nuclear war is the ultimate in folly. There will be no winners - only varying degrees of losers.

But thanks for the doomer porn. I needed a fix.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah good! A little light entertainment. Just what I needed....hmmmm...where to start.....Nuclear War? no..went thru that in the 60s. Flu? nah...just finished that one..

ah! Now there's a possibility...the Asteroid. yah...I like that. Ties in nicely with the current space mission. "Scientists today released the information that a massive asteroid about to crash into earth. You have approximately 12 hours to live." " In other news: the Houston Space shuttle lifted off last night with 150 people on board to fix the Hubble telescope. It's reported that they decided to take some of their children along on a field trip. It's possible that those brave people will be the only ones left alive".


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

My dad is one of thsoe that believes we are in last days like the bible states. I think past generations may have thought so too.


----------



## scatyb (Jan 20, 2009)

Dodgegal79 said:


> My dad is one of thsoe that believes we are in last days like the bible states. I think past generations may have thought so too.


I know my dad did back in the 80's. Both he and my mom started to prep; then things picked up later on and it obviously wasn't the end. They still have a couple years food storage though.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Alan - I see you're helping to keep the troop entertained for a bit.
Neat!

Now can I sew and can I read and watch Youtube at the same time? I multi task, but cannot do everything at the same time. Rats.

W.Ann - you have read the Stickey'd story of Alan's haven't you? It has an Astroid in it. (If you don't have anything to do for a couple of days or so).


Angie


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

i thought this was a well done teotwawki vid 

very disturbing if anybody thinks this is not apropriate here please
let me know and i will pull it

its about the bird flu and some difficult choices

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPYwmHiseXQ&feature=PlayList&p=41D2D745B870A06E&index=0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPYwmHiseXQ&feature=PlayList&p=41D2D745B870A06E&index=0[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

damoc - I made it 1/2 way through and will have to go back to it. It's disturbing to see what we've talked about.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Alan!

Thanks, I thoroughly enjoyed them!

SC


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

O for unlimited broadband...(we have direcway... limited broadband ~200mb in a 24 hour period...) will have to wait till I can get some library time to watch these.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

There's a good series, animated but very good and in a more grown up way of series of stills, called Afterworld. It has something like 130 episodes of 2 to 5 minutes each. You can find some of them that have been put together into longer episodes too.

Afterworld Part 1
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy9v7etZG74"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy9v7etZG74[/ame]


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

ChristyACB said:


> There's a good series, animated but very good and in a more grown up way of series of stills, called Afterworld. It has something like 130 episodes of 2 to 5 minutes each. You can find some of them that have been put together into longer episodes too.


This was actually shown on TV here! They had one episode on every night at 8PM then the "regular" show came on at 8:05...it was rather odd, but that's EU Tv for you.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Can you watch you tube on a dial up connection? Cause if not all I can do is read about it.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

insocal said:


> Looks like they completely neglected to address the issue of nuclear winter. Maybe it hadn't been postulated yet in 1982. At any rate, nuclear war is the ultimate in folly. There will be no winners - only varying degrees of losers.
> 
> But thanks for the doomer porn. I needed a fix.


Nuclear winter was postulated, but never actually proven to be a sure thing if a nuclear war ever happened.
Another interesting video is out there(I think it's on Youtube, too). It's an animated video called When the Wind Blows. Kind of depressing, but I'd say it realistically depicts the way many people would have ended up.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

A little more doom to darken your day with.

*The Universe - Deadly Comets and Meteors*
_A History Channel show. Educational and interesting. _
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ll8mhEppKc[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TliuEwDOMxE[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN2wEExBL5k[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohMaGV2uVr0[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-la4RPn6G8[/ame]

*Mega Science - Cosmic Collision*
_Science Channel program about asteroids and comets and their potential impacts on Earth_
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfiZjNcCFD0[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFclnBDFkxw[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb2FwTH7JJ4[/ame]

*The Last Five Minutes On Earth*
_Fun with real audio. An animated cold war story of how the end might have come, had Ronnie's joke gone over worse than it did._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBO0rqzDKIY[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> _*Threads*_ was a television drama done in the UK in 1984. It's about nuclear attack on Sheffield (steel town) in England, and the effects of nuclear war on Europe. It wasn't that well done, but I found it quite disturbing in that British way of "this isn't too far out there, and could actually happen", unlike some North American movies of the same theme.
> 
> This is just part one -- I'll leave you folks to follow the 'thread' yourself if interested:
> 
> ...


I just finished watching all 13 Youtube installations of Threads. Oy. A combination of 1980s low-production-quality British public information docudrama and an absolutely horrifying piece of doomer porn. Complete with nuclear winter and TEOTWAWKI. I'm not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight.......


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Randy Rooster said:


> Can you watch you tube on a dial up connection? Cause if not all I can do is read about it.


Well with a dial-up internet connection also, I guess that I will have to go into my video collection and do it old school...

Movies like "The Day After" nuclear war, "Deep Impact" meteor impact, "Independance Day" for little green men, "Outbreak" biological illness (filmed here in my county), and maybe some George Romero's earlier work with the "Living Dead" series of slow walking old school zombies. Night of the Living Dead/ Dawn of the Dead/ Day of the Dead, etc... 

None of that "Resident Evil" fast moving hyper hybrid zombie stuff for me...

I have been watching a series on the Discovery Channel - "Life After People". Very interesting as to how long before any traces of humans will disappear from the planet..


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

This looks like it will be a good one when it's released
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U_sNIlB7ak[/ame]


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

insocal said:


> I just finished watching all 13 Youtube installations of Threads. Oy. A combination of 1980s low-production-quality British public information docudrama and an absolutely horrifying piece of doomer porn. Complete with nuclear winter and TEOTWAWKI. I'm not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight.......


I warned you! 

BTW, anyone seen "Knowing", the Nicolas Cage movie? It was playing at our small village theatre this weekend, and DH and I went last night.

They had me until the end. Then it got kind of gratuitously dramatic.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

radiofish said:


> I have been watching a series on the Discovery Channel - "Life After People". Very interesting as to how long before any traces of humans will disappear from the planet..



I have this on DVD. It's amazing!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

insocal said:


> I just finished watching all 13 Youtube installations of Threads. Oy. A combination of 1980s low-production-quality British public information docudrama and an absolutely horrifying piece of doomer porn. Complete with nuclear winter and TEOTWAWKI. I'm not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight.......


 Of all the nuclear war films ever made, and I think I've seen most of them, *Threads* is the heaviest of them all. Even if you are aware of the mistakes and assumptions that were made it's still mighty dark. I never watch it in the winter time and only once did I let my wife watch it. It's not for folks who don't get into that sort of thing. 

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

*Yellowstone Super Volcano Alert - History Channel Special*
_Satellite imagery, gps stats, and a whole bunch of stuff definitely suggest that Yellowstone could very well be in trouble soon. Like the park floor has gone UP 8 inches in the last few months, while the surrounding area has dropped._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Vn6kxfD3Ek[/ame]

*History Channel Mega Disasters - Yellowstone Eruption*
_Latest documentary on the Yellowstone Supervolcano released in 2007. Really good film including 3-D images of the magma chamber presented by Bob Smith. Much more comprehensive than the above special._
Part One -[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOn3wkehluk[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmqhTxKdOBA[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iuu8t5az2I[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD_ODGoOPRM[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVQt_G4RxXQ[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Boy....Alan...NOW you've got me worried. Yellowstone? :Bawling: I've been trying to get back out there with Artificer (he's never seen it) for 10 years. Always been something that comes up to cancel the trip. It's now scheduled for this Fall, 1st 2 weeks of September. All set. Only things that can cancel it are my death or his. .... and now this. oh CRUD. <we really need a "stamping the feet" smiley>

Seriously though...the first real indication Yellowstone was still active somehow/somewhere as a volcano was from a scientist who used to visit the park as a boy. He went back numerous times over the years, and in the 70s noticed that trees that used to be part of a camp ground (I think that was what was said) were now dying because they were partly underwater. And yet on the other side of the lake, things were further away from the lake. The government ordered a survey of the area to either confirm or refute the idea that the floor was rising...and they found that it was certainly rising...and they had no clue why. http://pubs.usgs.gov/fs/fs100-03/ now..this occurs every few decades, they say. Two of the vents in the area change position...1 rising, the other lowering...and then it switches.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm sorry, Alan. I know you meant for this to be a serious post, but every single time I see the title, I start to laugh! It makes me thing of Grrr from the Invader Zim cartoons, singing his Doom song all the way to Earth! I know that you probably didn't intend that, but thank you all the same. I loved that cartoon!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

> OK, the days are growing longer, the weather is warming up, and life is busting out all over.
> 
> So what better time to end it all?
> 
> ...


 Serious? No! This is a Doomfest! 

Yes, many (most) of the links are to 'educational' videos, but it's all Doomer stuff. Most of this stuff can actually happen (can't say about the strangelets...) but then they've always been able to actually happen. It's mostly just a way to satisfy Doomerish cravings.

I tend to avoid this stuff in the winter time, but once the weathe grows hot I'm in the mood. You can take it all seriously or just use it for entertainment. Whatever you like.

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

*Exit Mundi*
_A collection of End-of-World scenarios_
http://www.exitmundi.nl/exitmundi.htm

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

*Mega Disasters - Gamma Ray Burst*
_A detailed explanation of the Cosmic Flash Zap and how it can ruin your day in the hugely unlikely event one should ever happen to hit us._
Part One -[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG-sdxd899A[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYj7TOt___M[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoIZ3RQ07k0[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lYlxICaHFI[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngmeli6sCAA[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

And still he raves on. If ever it stops raining I'll have to get some work done. Until then...

*Mega Disasters - Comet Catastrophe*
_Nature takes cosmic potshots at the planets - including Earth!_
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3BOUBQqLF4[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DacIP_5k7Ek[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKmRN2I6aSk[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIOp4P2ShuQ[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v185hc7eIR0[/ame]

*Siberian Apocalypse*
_A blast from the past from Tunguska_
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpfE2mpHtmg[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbCNGDQ6UAU[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br4JTfX4qC4[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKjE68J3hFA[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv5tdjq3gFA[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

*Mega Disaster - Alien Infection*
_Terrestrial killer diseases aren't good enough. Now we have Space Plague..._
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ifuu9KURCcw[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezNATIaVhAA[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsg6IT7j0Ms[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UknxUUSkGyo[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnu_bKTzsuc[/ame]

*Mega Disasters: Oil Apocalypse*
_Peak Oil and its aftermath. "It's a Mad Max world."_
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbWGoPEN9l8[/ame]

*Mega Tsunami - Wave of Destruction*
_Discovery Channel show about mega-tsunamis caused by landslides. Includes Las Palmas and the Cumbre Vieja volcano in the Canary Islands._
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLTtFimfMo4[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS4F3UyPmyg[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWTMvvnLxfs[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xDzPok0QP0[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv_JhYnzKqM[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

You DO know that sci-fi is running a mega disaster film weekend this week, right?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

No, I didn't. I don't watch television and usually don't have time for YouTube videos either, but for the fact that it has been raining for five days straight and counting now. Even if I did watch TV we don't have cable out here in the country.

But if they are then between the two everyone ought to be able to get their doom fill. Then if ever it stops raining get out and enjoy some real life.

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

*Perfect Disaster - Solar Storm*
_A Discovery Channel special. If you didn't understand the threat the really big solar storms and coronal mass ejections represent before you will by the time you finish this one. Personally I think they understated the cascade failure aspect of it._
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-63lm4Ht4cg[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn4qag-8RVU[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcAMuO0Hc6I[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VyYZMYzO9o[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01EdXTjzhvE[/ame]

*Krakatoa: The Last Days*
_Part of a larger work in a series of clips. The first one really got the hair standing up on the back of my neck when they're all standing on the beach watching the eruption in the far distance then all the water suddenly begins to recede. This one will drag you through it so don't watch it if you're not ready for the ride._
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0nky4I35xo[/ame]\
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo01vhGnn6E[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPqOQVX1pXE[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtXhu4Dp7tE[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5_lIbttZ-8[/ame]
Part Six - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCqEUASDA4o[/ame]
Part Seven - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jYVw9ptqgs[/ame]

*Sinking of Japan*
_This one has it all - volcanoes, tsunamis, as Japan literally sinks! Seems to be scenes from a larger movie. No English, but none needed really._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeJ6Cftc-E8[/ame]

*Can Animals Predict Disaster?*
_A PBS Nature program_
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IywIBZHEjg[/ame]


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm surprised you missed this one:
http://www.whowillsurvive2012.com/ It's a movie about what's going to happen 2012. 

or is it somewhere in one of your lists and I missed it?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I hadn't gotten around to 2012 yet, but please do feel free to post any that you like.

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

*Perfect Disasters - Mega Floods*
_The City of London gets hit with the 'perfect flood.'_
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFeVHYMJGVU[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAGve0QGErY[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuGdCdpwhDs[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzCMJVfGerI[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVhppAZ9roE[/ame]

*Tutankhamun's Fireball*
_Meteorite impact in the Egyptian desert in ancient times. The small ones can be every bit as dangerous as the big ones it seems. The smaller the rock the more frequently one hits the Earth._
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvjix75rMJw[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5avjKnI1saI[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwVkxLp_ICk[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLk2yNTPmDU[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOA2xR628w0[/ame]


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Ninn said:


> You DO know that sci-fi is running a mega disaster film weekend this week, right?


Oh! Delicious! :dance:


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh gosh, I just watched the entire Threads program. That is just so dark! It really did remind of the book, The Road.

I should have taken all of the advice that said not to watch it at night alone. 

::shiver::


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Yep, it's as bad as Psycho in its own way.

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> *Can Animals Predict Disaster?*
> _A PBS Nature program_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IywIBZHEjg


I read accounts of the elephants that lived at the resorts in Phuket Thailand (giving rides to tourists) stampeded away from the shore into the hills. They had their trainers dragging along behind, and the tourists on their backs - and those people survived. It might have been an urban myth but I remember one story of an elephant grabbing a child in its trunk and running away. The handler thought it was going rogue, but it was actually trying to take the child to safety.

I do believe that animals are very in tune with nature and probably can feel seismic events we can't. Just the vacuum in the air from the approaching tsunami probably felt scary to them.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Well, today made it better than ten inches of rain since this started. Sigh...

*Perfect Disaster, Firestorm*
_Major firestorm hits Sydney, Australia_
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nm49swEGwU[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VREBRvV2X5M[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTYSCucoQno[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQW4EpGqS3s[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhwuhVgkSms[/ame]


*Perfect Disaster - Ice Storm*
_Severe ice storm hits Montreal, Canada_
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEyfj4yzh7I[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85pGisavWuY[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9E_Q55XYH0[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8Rl5agX6os[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4pTWTbwTeU[/ame]
Part Six - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6feSmpClvts[/ame]
Part Seven - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLXUvMr_4pw[/ame]
Part Eight - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MEhA9JOteo[/ame]


*Perfect Disaster - Tornado*
_An enormous tornado hits Dallas, Texas. This one will make the hair on the back of your neck stand up._
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KQ2BmZgZ-8[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu5hV-v_qOQ[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwvSMI2uUd8[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDlPxwGflMA[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=886hJB_po1k[/ame]
Part Six - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr4q8XCvZAc[/ame]


*The Great Dying*
_A little something from the National Geographic about what it would be like today if an asteroid the size of the one thought to have caused the Permian Extinction were to come calling._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdSTE4jWJmk[/ame]


*The Permian Mass Extinction*
_An even bigger extinction than the one which occurred 65 million years ago._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDbz2dpebhQ[/ame]


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

*Super Comet: After the Impact*
_What if the Yucatan impact from 65,000,000 years ago were to happen *today*?

I'm less than 750 miles from the point of impact..._

Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc86dSl7IDc[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQqy5T7BNaY[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7YYW7oKRUQ[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P7IhXGUASQ[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSJcrMt9R_Y[/ame]
Part Six - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEVT8UHWJkc[/ame]
Part Seven - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og3Thlxp_W8[/ame]
Part Eight - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZcPDvmBl_M[/ame]
Part Nine - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7Z_8bVxHuc[/ame]
Part Ten - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v8JcISFdZM[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

*Last Extinction*
_So, what did cause the extinction of many of the major animal species of North America back during the last Ice Age?_
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/clovis/program.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Younger_Dryas_impact_event

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

*Killer Asteroids*
_"Documentary about how to deflect or destroy potentially dangerous asteroids."_
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr3lD7_sLts[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lkmgzlnmkw[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOI58IYmakA[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkcn1uWxZ_Y[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0trZtiHT60Y[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

*Nemesis, Nibiru, Planet X - our sun's dark as-yet-undiscovered companion*
_Various videos concerned with Planet X. There's a lot of 2012 stuff in here as well. Decide for yourself if there is any crediblity to any of this._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTrXcNb6Uxw[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgLvVcr9y_U[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BuS8GWmD-0[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5jHvXsFeBk[/ame]

Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S0bj76389U[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjjrStDxTrc[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5TOmRD_V48[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNZIyfBChmA[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zero0Y6TCA8[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

*Supervolcano*
_A BBC production about a possible Yellowstone supervolcano eruption. This one will wind your watch. I think they understated the long-term consequences though._
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF-RKzqNtz0[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAf6OyFth7Y[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K9fjsEiCg8[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GfnWotpBLI[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHGh9PocCFU[/ame]
Part Six - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oL0hehTU6s[/ame]

Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoEJTW84d2U[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsqHXk25nnU[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ODhffnVlks[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJqa62uu0h8[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dJgPPm3eVs[/ame]
Part Six - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL5WYPdfsTs[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

That tornado series is really scary!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

<<<is still singing the doom song. we haven't reached earth yet.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

*Year Without A Summer*
_A brief discussion of the global weather affects brought about by the eruption of Mt. Tambora in Sumatra in 1815_
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5rVW7U-fdI[/ame]

*Mystery of the Megavolcano*
_A Nova special about the Toba volcano in Indonesia_
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcDZQf4LphY[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRyT2LP4WpI[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybwy7yLRGm4[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY4l2hdzGIw[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngsE8zEhdT4[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Little lightness to add to the discussion


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

ya dale, you should always carry a llama!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

And the Doom Train rolls on...

*Supermassive Black Holes*
_The doom of *everything*... eventually._
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3834632996973653146&hl=en

*Countdown to Doomsday Preview*
_Countdown to Doomsday originally aired early 2006. It is about what could cause Doomsday on Planet Earth, can we prevent it and what about the future? It goes over the 10 threats, and 10 solutions._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA3ysIDVGYE[/ame]

*"Countdown to Doomsday" Methane Release*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdaR33FqnfU[/ame]

*Countdown to Doomsday - #2 Pandemic*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqDcWdxKzTU[/ame]

*Countdown to Doomsday - #3 Gamma Ray Burst*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdCxV9Frw9s[/ame]

*Countdown to Doomsday - #4 Global Warming*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5laSeXhm6rw[/ame]

*Countdown to Doomsday - #5 Terrorism*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3YfmZPvy44[/ame]

*Countdown to Doomsday - #6 Solar Flares*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxoo0e6p2bI[/ame]

*Countdown to Doomsday - #7 Mass Extinction*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWVYIAAVevY[/ame]

*Countdown to Doomsday - #8 Robot Rebellion*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5o-sutEJmc[/ame]

*Countdown to Doomsday - #9 Alien Attack*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMnOYLsBkPY[/ame]

*Countdown to Doomsday - #10 Volcanoes*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bqX-cs5vrM[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Is it STILL raining there, Alan?!? We've been getting more than usual (I think) here, but more than usual for a semi-desert climate isn't too bad, LOL! Just makes everything nice and green!

Kathleen


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

*NBC News : Tour of Doomsday Vault*
_Norway's Global Seed Vault will provide a place to store agricultural seeds in hopes of securing crop diversity that is at risk from climate change, disease or man-made disasters._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-We8dZnVm8w[/ame]

*CNN - Professor wants doomsday, human depopulation*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZJSJ9ilELM[/ame]

*Doomsday 2012. The End Of Days (History channel)*
_The end of days. A theory about december 21st 2012.(From the series "Decoding the Past"). The Mayan Calendar. I'm only including it because it ran on the History Channel._
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57AXJ00RmR0[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40AVK9AcQ04[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-1tOaaSPsA[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyma4wSMzRk[/ame]
_December 21, 2012 happens to be a Friday. Sounds like a great chance to throw an End Of The World party._


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

*Nuclear War - DOOMSDAY!!!!!*
_A collation of nuclear war vid clips_
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja0x6zPKUu4[/ame]

*Protect & Survive British Nuclear War Civil Defense Info*
_Protect and Survive was a programme of national civil defence put into effect by the British government during the late 1970s and early 1980s which used booklets, radio broadcasts, and public information films to instruct British citizens on how to protect themselves during a nuclear attack._
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_DfmRt8pgU[/ame]

*1950's Civil Defense Film - Survival Under Atomic Attack*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V47Qs9Eyus[/ame]

*Duck And Cover - Original 1950 Airing*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixy5FBLnh7o[/ame]

*"Weird Al" Yankovic - Christmas At Ground Zero*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGdrMOttV_s[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

*Last Days on Earth*
_A History Channel series on various End of the World scenarios._
Part One: Introduction - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbDL4w8VFfA[/ame]
Part Two: Gamma Ray Bursts - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YQof5_E7sk[/ame]
Part Three: Black Holes - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjEx7m6xg_o[/ame]
Part Four: Intelligent Machines - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSYgxgucxRc[/ame]
Part Five: Supervolcanoes - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfMuhbLoARc[/ame]
Part Six: Supervolcanoes (continued) - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOyA5n48FCg[/ame]
Part Seven: Asteroids - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90E8_u9e9Vs[/ame]
Part Eight: Asteroids (continued) - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mYuYxf4e7M[/ame]
Part Nine: Nuclear War - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdWf4-qV14k[/ame]
Part Ten: Plague - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hadcJqnNXeI[/ame]
Part Eleven: Climate Change - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRXBMRouWe0[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

*Cuban Missile Crisis*
_Close. Very close._
Part One - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwz7YAQj-r0[/ame]
Part Two - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGA-iW0KsAg[/ame]
Part Three - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyh3StmfhMw[/ame]
Part Four - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTFSv_2GHoA[/ame]
Part Five - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7Ou0yeBhAY[/ame]
Part Six - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi5fjchszLM[/ame]

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

*1983: brink of Apocalypse*
_Reagan's first term, the Able Archer exercise, the KAL007 shootdown, the Strategic Defense Iniative, the Beirut Marine barracks bombing, Grenada, and Soviet early warning system malfunctions brought us to the very edge of Armageddon and very few had any idea of what was happening until long after the fact. It was produced by&#65279; Channel 4 in the UK and believe it aired on January 5th, 2008._
Part One - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUGq0JdupNY"]YouTube - 1983: brink of Apocalypse - Part 1[/ame]
Part Two - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaVeHT16Zmo"]YouTube - 1983: brink of Apocalypse - Part 2[/ame]
Part Three - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92EaAMMfmW4"]YouTube - 1983: brink of Apocalypse - Part 3[/ame]
Part Four - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRXzl34uf6U"]YouTube - 1983: brink of Apocalypse - Part 4[/ame]
Part Five - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj1Sa8UPCoM"]YouTube - 1983: brink of Apocalypse - Part 5[/ame]
Part Six - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7Xam3Pl_f0"]YouTube - 1983: brink of Apocalypse - Part 6[/ame]
Part Seven - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIaeEyd1oYA[/ame]
Part Eight - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKUE8q2E9jc"]YouTube - 1983: brink of Apocalypse - Part 8[/ame]

Where were you in late 1983? 

.....Alan.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I was still in the Marine Corps (Reserves) by late 1983.. I remember oh so well the Bombing of the Marine Corps Barracks in Beirut, the KAL-007 shootdown on Labor Day Weekend, and other unplesant things back then...

Remember that the movie "The Day After" also was originally released in 1983 on ABC TV, and really scared the populace..

Since I am on a dial-up ISP here, I have been watching disaster movies on VHS. I viewed the original "On The Beach" the B&W version with Gregory Peck.. The one major problem that the Australians had was the lack of Petrol.. It seems that back then (in the film at least), all of the oil reserves and petroleum production was all in the "radioactive" Northern Hemisphere..


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well with the proliferation of explosions from the local populace celebrating the 4th of July - I decided to watch "Deep Impact" tonight... I prefer that movie to Armageddon, due to the science used in the film.. They may not have an eccentric cosmonaut on a space station in that film, but the breakdown of social order before the 1st (smaller) object hits the ocean seems more realistic.

I often wonder how long it would take society to fall apart, if we were to be warned of impeding cataclysmic doom??


----------



## Mockie (May 24, 2009)

radiofish said:


> I often wonder how long it would take society to fall apart, if we were to be warned of impeding cataclysmic doom??


Why do you think TPTB don't tell us anything? Because as a species, the lot of us are inherently sheep following blindly and if they knew the real danger, many would riot and create chaos. I prefer we (as in the human race) not know of potential imminent danger until the last moment. I prepare for the worst, and hope that it never comes to pass.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Bump

Just to scare the new folks a little bit........


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Since Yellowstone has been giving people the willies again I thought I'd add a few more videos that I didn't find the first time.

*Horizon 2000 - Supervolcanoes Part One*
_The very first documentary video to be made about the Yellowstone Supervolcano. Released in 2000 by Horizon._
[youtube]8wrhcvA0n3A[/youtube]

*Part Two*
[youtube]xBHU6x0XuZo[/youtube]

*Part Three*
[youtube]ADHhfV_SYG0[/youtube]

*Part Four*
[youtube]gLTwjXr4BSI[/youtube]

*Part Five*
[youtube]-ZDbSZTCix4[/youtube]

May as well get it out of everyone's system and hopefully energnize the slackers to review their preps. 

You have inventoried your supplies lately, haven't you?

.....Alan.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://upge.wn.com/?template=cheetah-photo-search/index.txt&query=asteroid&language_id=-1

LOL - Ok we are going to be saved by the Russians! This is about the 2036 Comet.

I won't live to see it though......


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

*History Channel - Yellowstone 2009 - Part One of Five*
_The most recent documentary on the volcano that I am aware of. Some new info that I hadn't heard before._
[youtube]RRg3JUHCfhQ[/youtube]

*Part Two*
[youtube]PMYpLWld4Bo[/youtube]

*Part Three*
[youtube]IwliM36iyFQ[/youtube]

*Part Four*
[youtube]nGRndYR3huw[/youtube]

*Part Five*
[youtube]F8UviPRdkkM[/youtube]

.....Alan.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Gee Alan, you could be a little more upbeat ya know! :baby04:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Another bump, for those that are new to S&EP and have been posting about watching "The Colony" season 1 & 2...

I ran across this thread while searching for the thread of when I had tried to audition for a part in "The Colony Season 2" - and had the folks in S&EP voting for me on line..

So the links in this thread should keep those folks with a high speed internet connection, scared and paranoid for a while!!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats a lot of videos! I guess I should commence watching them soon. 
I am one of those people that believe we are in the Bible end times. I know Revelation is somewhat confusing, but if you read it with interpretive supplements it helps. 

Once you understand whats actually being said, its clear that we are in the end times. Based on that, if I can manage to stay alive until a ripe old age, I do believe the return of Christ will be in my lifetime or my child's lifetime. 

Its coming, and its coming fast.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

When the end does come .. I hope it's not winter. We're supposed to all go up to the clouds ...and without any clothes on ... .It's gonna be FREEZING UP THERE !! <BG>
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I know several people who think we're in the End Times predicted in Revelations. It could be, but I've got peas to hoe and bunny poop to carry out to the manure pile. And lots of laundry to fold. It will have to wait until after that's all done.
> 
> Just a light joke, because I don't think anyone can predict THE END. People have been predicting it for thousands of years.


No one can predict the end, BUT, the Bible does give us signs to watch for to know it's getting near. Having said that, whether it ends or not, there's not much I can do about it, so I plan on going about my business and trying to take care of my family the best I can.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't forget to post the link to your own very well written apocalyptic prose. I can't find it right off hand and have to leave for appt. Good Golly Miss Molly!! That story had me transfixed and in full heart palpitations :run: 

In His Love
Mich




FourDeuce said:


> Nuclear winter was postulated, but never actually proven to be a sure thing if a nuclear war ever happened.
> Another interesting video is out there(I think it's on Youtube, too). It's an animated video called When the Wind Blows. Kind of depressing, but I'd say it realistically depicts the way many people would have ended up.





A.T. Hagan said:


> Of all the nuclear war films ever made, and I think I've seen most of them, *Threads* is the heaviest of them all. Even if you are aware of the mistakes and assumptions that were made it's still mighty dark. I never watch it in the winter time and only once did I let my wife watch it. It's not for folks who don't get into that sort of thing.
> 
> .....Alan.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, Alan. What sandsuncritters said! Post your prose. I can almost recite it by heart. I could not tear my self away.....not for a second. Read it all night! Wonderful insight!!!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

sandsuncritters said:


> Don't forget to post the link to your own very well written apocalyptic prose. I can't find it right off hand and have to leave for appt. Good Golly Miss Molly!! That story had me transfixed and in full heart palpitations :run:
> 
> In His Love
> Mich


Here is the link to Alan's Story. 

Fiction - "*We Interrupt This Program*"

It is located in the Vault section of S&EP at the top of every S&EP index, and is at the bottom of page 1..

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=192640


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Radiofish . I'm still in the learning curve portion of iPad operation and haven't yet figured out how to save to favorites. Hopefully my laptop will be cured of its virus soon and I'll have all my goodies back. This thing is really testing my patience GRR!

Lordy, just looking at the title gives me shivers! I'm still too scared to open it again. eep:

In His Love
Mich


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good grief, I'd forgotten about this thread and was reading along like it was brand new, until I saw Ohio Dreamer posting about the show playing nightly in the EU! Nice to see all the links to good doomer porn again. I think this thread deserves vault status!


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Ohio Rusty said:


> When the end does come .. I hope it's not winter. We're supposed to all go up to the clouds ...and without any clothes on ... .It's gonna be FREEZING UP THERE !! <BG>
> Ohio Rusty ><>



Ha! I want to go up during a wild thunderstorm with lots of lightening! How cool would that be! The good thing is, though, that it will be over in less time than it takes to blink an eye or hear your next heartbe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MGM - I copied it to the vault.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, Angie!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Woah! Here's a blast from the past!

Now I've got the yen to start watching again...


----------

